# Clenbuterol - First cycle.



## joel2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys, Im looking to shed some weight before I start juicing up.

Im 17 stone 4, with a BF% of 27%

I have read quite abit of conflicting advice on diffrent forums....

Whats your experiance on clen and how can you help me?

I do boxing, running and weights.....

Thanks Joel


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi joel,

I am currently running Clen at 120mg 2 days on 2 days off with 100mg of t3 on the off days.i have been doing clen on and off since i was 14,im 41 now and this will be the last time i use it because i cant handle the shakes.

yes thats right its taken me 27 yrs to realise i dont like it!

I will be using Dnp and t3 in the future for little cuts before holidays.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

joel2 said:


> Hey guys, Im looking to shed some weight before I start juicing up.
> 
> Im 17 stone 4, with a BF% of 27%
> 
> ...


Welcome to UK-M by the way! 

What's your diet like Joel?

While Clen does help (roughly a 10-12% metabolic lift) if your diet is not going to support fat loss, then Clen will not give you what you want. Also I agree with Seb, have run Clen quite a bit, but found the shakes a bit too much, and am considering DNP for the final burn in March, however when using this stuff you have to be even more careful with your diet, particularly with respect to carbs.

Your Base Matabolic Rate (ie how many calories you are probably burning each day) based on your weight, age guessed as 30 (for convenience) and being average height (5ft 10) and that you train 3 times per week, is approximately 3000 calories.

So this is what you would need to consume to maintain your current weight. If you want to lose lest say 1lb per week then your cals per day will need to be approximately 2500 per day, and to lose 2lb per week it will be 2000 per day. So if you want to run Clen also then if you take in 2500 per day then Clen will take off approximately 300 for each day you run it. So diet to lose 1lb a week, and you will lose nearly 2. Diet for 2 to get nearly 3. Dont go below 2-2.5lb a week through diet, as if your calls drop too low your body starts doing odd things like storing more fat, and burning muscle for fuel, which you really dont want. 

Diet and exercise are the key to fat loss, clen just helps you do it quicker. There is no magic pill for this, I know as having been losing weight, for almost 12 months, and am down from 34% to 19%- with a target of sub-15% by the end of March. DNP comes close to being a magic pill - but required very careful diet, monitoring and is too easy to get wrong, and overdose with potentially fatal consequences if abused. :no:

There are other supps to look at as well that do help, hhere are some links:

ECA (sometimes called T5): http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html - also has links to other substances as well in it.

Dexaptine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Excuse the self-plug as I wrote those - but have been weel received on here.

good luck buddy. :thumb:


----------



## joel2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks dude, My diet is quite healthy alot of veg and chicken....Protein shake after the gym.

Ive been trying to shift some weight since the start of the month and have already lost 10/11 pounds from just eating healthy and gym etc.

Will read your threads now....

Thanks guys!



DiggyV said:


> Welcome to UK-M by the way!
> 
> What's your diet like Joel?
> 
> ...


----------

